# Spanish Bank's ATM Charges



## paulgreen (6 May 2018)

I am trying to put together a list of Spanish Bank's ATM charges they must be the only country in the EU that charges for euro withdrawals using a euro debit card I thought they were supposed to be free?

Anyway would be great if anyone has been in the the last 6 months if they could say which bank they used and how much were they charged or not?
I will start
Banco Sabedell (sol bank) Euro 1.80


----------



## Lightning (6 May 2018)

paulgreen said:


> must be the only country in the EU that charges for euro withdrawals using a euro debit card I thought they were supposed to be free?



Not everyone gets free ATM withdraws. Some banks apply ATM charges as part of banking fees plus sometimes local ATM operators apply fees at the ATM itself.

The obvious way around this is just to use your card when making payments.


----------



## llgon (6 May 2018)

I've holidayed in Spain for the past few years and have used a variety of banks' ATMs and never been charged. Unfortunately though I don't have a list except I know Santander were definitely one of them.


----------



## newirishman (6 May 2018)

paulgreen said:


> I am trying to put together a list of Spanish Bank's ATM charges they must be the only country in the EU that charges for euro withdrawals using a euro debit card I thought they were supposed to be free?
> 
> Anyway would be great if anyone has been in the the last 6 months if they could say which bank they used and how much were they charged or not?
> I will start
> Banco Sabedell (sol bank) Euro 1.80



There’s no “right” to free ATM withdrawals. Many banks in many European countries have a charge when you use ATMs, usually when it is ATMs not operated by them or by certain partners.
Furthermore, there are ATM companies that charge you for using their ATM. Those charges must (and usually are) very much shown when you use the ATM, and have nothing to do with your bank.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 May 2018)

Just back from Spain yesterday and was charged €1.95 per withdrawal. Have never had these charges before either in Spain or France which we visit a couple of times a year. 

Yes it also very clear what the charges are as you cannot continue with the transaction without agreeing the charges


----------



## dublin buyer (6 May 2018)

Spanish banks charge to take money from ATMs if your card is from a different bank

that is 2 years old but it shows the charges

[broken link removed]

However, I have never been charged for taking money out in Spain with any of my Irish debit cards (ulster or pstb)


----------



## kenkin (7 May 2018)

I have withdrawn cash with my debit card many times in numerous resorts in Spain and have never been charged. I am just back from Majorca and used my card in Santander Bank and wasn't charged


----------



## paulgreen (7 May 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> Just back from Spain yesterday and was charged €1.95 per withdrawal. Have never had these charges before either in Spain or France which we visit a couple of times a year.
> 
> Yes it also very clear what the charges are as you cannot continue with the transaction without agreeing the charges


Can you remember which bank ? I am using a PTSB Card


----------



## Black Sheep (8 May 2018)

Sorry, can't remember as we were rushing to catch a bus and just took the nearest ATM. I was using my BOI Visa debit card


----------



## dublin buyer (8 May 2018)

Black Sheep said:


> Sorry, can't remember as we were rushing to catch a bus and just took the nearest ATM. I was using my BOI Visa debit card


 
is that a BOI charge rather than a Spanish bank charge? https://www.bankofireland.com/help-centre/faq/will-charged-using-credit-card-abroad/


----------



## Black Sheep (8 May 2018)

The charges mentioned above are *CREDIT *card withdrawals. I was using *DEBIT *card therefore not BOI charges


----------



## Doogie (21 Sep 2018)

Have been regular traveller to Spain for 30+ years (at least annually). I know all the bank ATMs well that have not previously charged for withdrawals. Whilst in Spain this August (2018) I could not find a single bank ATM that didn't charge for withdrawals. (I use large UK bank Visa debit card). Something significant has changed!


----------



## rob oyle (21 Sep 2018)

I'm here now (and for the next few weeks, probably). If there are specific banks to check I'll keep an eye out for them. So far I've picked up that Santander and Bankia ATMs charge a fee of €1.75 or €1.80, can't remember which is which.

Edit: I have PTSB and KBC debit cardd, would expect the charges would be the same regardless of which card I use?


----------



## tallpaul (21 Sep 2018)

I generally bring a small bit of cash with me and then use my contactless visa debit card everywhere. Pay for food, drinks, groceries, transport etc. with a card. No charge for this. This is what I do in Ireland so why would I change habits when away??


----------



## elcato (24 Sep 2018)

Just back from Spain and I found a Unicaja bank atm (as oppose to a stand-alone machine) who didn't charge me.


----------



## richards-office (20 Oct 2018)

Just came back from Benidorm (19th Oct 2018) and every ATM I tried wanted €2.90 regardless of the amount of € I wanted to withdraw using my pre-loaded Revolut Visa card. XE-ATM was one of the three machines I tried all asking for €2.90. I was also told by our Jet2 rep that every ATM in Benidorm now makes this charge


----------



## llgon (20 Oct 2018)

Is cashback possible in Spanish shops with an Irish debit card?


----------



## Noelito (26 Oct 2018)

I was changed €1.80 in Santander ATM in August. Same in Bankia. Caja Rural free. Pursuing it with my bank (PTSB), but have to fully check the legalities first. Going to Spain again next week, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## rob oyle (26 Oct 2018)

All of the major banks (BBVA, Sabadell, Santander and Bankia) all seem to charge at their ATMs in Spain, whereas the provincial/regional banks don't seem to do so.


----------



## Bronte (26 Oct 2018)

I have a child in Spain and they have a linked bank  account to mine, they took out money this week and there was no charge.  It's not in a tourist area and it's Bank: LA CAIXA

Also it's a normal bank card from another EU country. It is not a VISA debit or credit card.  Just in case that makes a difference.

We will also be in Spain soon and I'll check this out.


----------



## Bronte (4 Nov 2018)

paulgreen said:


> I am trying to put together a list of Spanish Bank's ATM charges they must be the only country in the EU that charges for euro withdrawals using a euro debit card I thought they were supposed to be free?
> 
> Anyway would be great if anyone has been in the the last 6 months if they could say which bank they used and how much were they charged or not?
> I will start
> Banco Sabedell (sol bank) Euro 1.80


Santander 1.80, but button allowing you to decline at end of transaction. Which I did.  Something about 'how the operator of this machine will impose a charge' 
Abanka charged me 80 cent with no choice at the end so I'm upset about that. The notification was only in Spanish although I had clicked English. 
Interbank I think it was called, free.
Caixa free
BBVA had a charge, so I declined, not sure now how much. Maybe 1.85 or .85.


----------



## gipimann (30 Nov 2018)

Just back from Lanzarote, my experience with ATMs for what it's worth.

Sabadell were charging 1.80
Banca March were charging 1.75 \1.80 (the cheaper one was in a shopping centre). 
Euronet's fee was 2.95
BBVA charged 1.87

Didn't check Santander.

All were checked with my Revolut card.


----------



## Bronte (1 Dec 2018)

When I checked my bank statement there was no charge for Abanka when I checked.  Normal bank card.

What is Revoult?


----------



## mugsymugsy (1 Dec 2018)

Bronte have a look at https://www.revolut.com essentially it's a mobile bank account that you top up through your Visa normal bank account via an app. You can use it abroad without incurring bank charges and at a much better rate. Note that is transactions in shops etc note ATM withdrawals you get charged.

I use it as well to make Bank transfers to UK to family / friends for low amounts .


----------



## Bronte (1 Dec 2018)

Visa, as in credit card.

Anyway I just used my normal bank card, the one the money comes out directly from your back account. So the three banks in Spain had zero costs for us. I use the same cards in Ireland in any bank and no charge for withdrawals.


----------



## gipimann (1 Dec 2018)

mugsymugsy said:


> Bronte have a look at https://www.revolut.com essentially it's a mobile bank account that you top up through your Visa normal bank account via an app. You can use it abroad without incurring bank charges and at a much better rate. Note that is transactions in shops etc note ATM withdrawals you get charged.
> 
> I use it as well to make Bank transfers to UK to family / friends for low amounts .



Mugsy, I've used the Revolut card for 3 years now, this is the first time I've been charged anything, either for ATM withdrawals or purchases.  I'm aware of the limit on ATM withdrawals per month, but haven't exceeded it.  I used the card for purchases in Lanzarote this week too, there were no additional charges.

Bronte, Revolut is a multi-currency virtual account with a Mastercard debit card linked to it.   As Mugsy said, it's topped up via your regular bank account/bank card, and offers great exchange rates where needed (great for purchasing in Sterling).


----------



## Feemar5 (10 Dec 2018)

Was in Spain in October and took out €200 and there was a charge of €2.95 -reference was Bajondillo.


----------



## ALEXA (15 Dec 2018)

I'm in Spain for the winter and have also noticed charges for ATM withdrawals. The lowest charge I've incurred when withdrawing €250 is €1.50 at the Telebanco ATM with Grupo Santander. When I came over in November I was charged €2.95 at a different ATM so you really need to check around to get the best deal.


----------



## Chris_in_Makati (18 Dec 2018)

I'm in Spain now. I took a cash advance from BBVA yesterday and they charged €1.87.

Banco Popular wanted €5.00


----------



## Mellison (12 Jan 2019)

Just back from Andalusia. First stop Cordoba and Banco Popular tried to charge my Clarity card €5 to withdraw any amount of money. I needed Euros so withdrew large amount to lessen the daylight robbery bank charge. Later went to Granada and used Banco Santander with nothing mentioned re bank charge until the Conversion screen where I asked to be paid in Euros to avoid the DCC [dynamic currency conversion] bank scam. When I hit the Euros button a following screen flashed up saying I would be charged €5 for their service and there was no way to cancel the transaction - it was legitimised robbery. Be very very careful with Santander.

Arrived home to find that my Clarity card had no Bank charges - it did put a dampner on the holiday though!


----------



## NomadPensioner (7 Mar 2019)

I am in Spain now. Most banks seem to charge. Santander charge €5. Just used Bankia, and it charged me €1.75 without warning me first. Small local banks seem the best. Certainly Cajasiete made no charge for using my Halifax Clarity credit card.


----------



## Leper (14 Aug 2019)

I'm in Spain for the past month or so. I've noticed many Euronet atms and each will charge you just short of €4.00 per transaction. Caja Mar charges just under €2.00 per transaction. I've tried Bankia too and was not informed of any transaction charge (which doesn't mean it was free as when I inquired inside of the bank the lady didn't know).


----------



## Leper (23 Aug 2019)

I've checked again to day with Bankia. They charge €1.75 per transaction (not free as per my previous post). Santander atm's are still free.


----------



## Kaz1958 (29 Aug 2019)

I have a Starling bank card and have never had any charges,  but recently in Fuengirola  lots of the atm's wanted to charge me for using them., Ranged from €1.80 up to €5. Of course I cancelled the transaction & found a Unicaja cash machine which didn't charge. Going back shortly & will try a couple more & update if they are free. Karen


----------



## kenkin (30 Aug 2019)

just back from mainland Spain. Deutsche Bank dont charge


----------



## mrvinegar (24 Sep 2019)

Caixa bank used to be free for KBC debit card users, now they are charging €2


----------



## elcato (24 Sep 2019)

So I was in southern Spain last week and this seems to be a location area. I just used the ATMs that the locals used. Any ATM on the tourist parts were charging. I suppose in some resorts locals are few and far between and ATMs even less.


----------



## Bronte (28 Sep 2019)

This can’t be legal surely. Something not quite right about this. Targeting tourists. Deliberately.


----------



## mrvinegar (1 Oct 2019)

Kuxtabank in Barcelona is free for KBC debit card users


----------

